# anyone into savings and coupons?



## sm840817 (Mar 28, 2011)

Savings and Coupons Tribe!

20% off on brand name stores such at Macy's, Amazon, Best Buy and much more.

check it out if you are into savings. who doesn't want to save these days?

http://asianmom.net/2011/09/01/additional-20-off-on-your-favorite-stores/


----------

